# Superuser



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to root my phone without installing a custom ROM for now, and when I go to download Superuser, there are several choices:

http://androidsu.com/superuser/

How do I know which one to download?

Also, does it make a difference that I am on 2.3.6?

Thanks.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

The only version I recommend is Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip, other version have had problems with this device but this one is stable and works 100% of the time!


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

